# Need a Knife Sharpener that won't break the bank



## kevin james (May 3, 2020)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for a decent knife sharpener that isn't too expensive. Looking to stay at no more than $65 with tax/shipping etc. I've seen a few from Chefschoice in that price range that look pretty good, but they have s many different models I'm having a hard time picking one. I may upgrade to one of their higher end models down the road, but I'm just looking for something decent right now (not super high end) because I don't want to spend $150 on one at the moment.

I will mainly use it for my Dexter boning knives I use for trimming, and my non-serrated brisket slicer. It may get used for  a couple other things here and there but mostly those two.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## pops6927 (May 3, 2020)

I used to use a belt sharpener at work, cutting meat 8 - 10 hours a day, called a Hookeye Sharpeber:







About $300.00

So. I got the next best thing, a Worksharp sharpener, about $69.00!






still a belt sharpener, but less expensive!  I am on my 2nd one in 10 years. it gives you a great edge on your knives!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 3, 2020)

I just use one of these and have never needed a sharper knife.





						Smith's 10-Second Knife Sharpener | Cabela's
					

Buy the Smith's 10-Second Knife Sharpener and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 3, 2020)

I got the Worksharp Ken Onion edition on sale for $85 and it is awesome. It has some features that the one mentioned above doesn't. I'm sure the regular version is great too. I'm the furthest thing from an expert on knife sharpening, but I can get blades dangerously sharp with that machine. I have the scars on my fingers to prove it.


----------



## mike243 (May 3, 2020)

Worksharp here also, then I taught my shelf to only touch the very tip to the cutting board, it stopped the sharpening so often.


----------



## R Blum (May 3, 2020)

I just clamp a belt sander to my vise. Works great.


----------



## f3-doorjam (May 4, 2020)

I use DMT stones with the guide setup.  Holds the knife at the right angle (the trick is remembering which angle to use).  I have a Victorinox chef’s knife that I use only for meat-trimming and it works great; this setup sharpens it quickly and it stays that way for months.

Takes a little practice to get used to it though.


----------



## old sarge (May 6, 2020)

WOOT:








						Chefs Choice 130 Knife Sharpener
					

Well, my Chef Choice would be Gordon Ramsey... Oh wait, it's "Chef's" Choice? Dangit, I had a whole Ramsey tirade cued up. :(




					www.woot.com


----------



## rc4u (May 7, 2020)

lotsof variations of this and get my knives sharp.. i use some custom knives


----------



## Steve H (May 7, 2020)

I have this one and like the results.



			Robot or human?


----------



## old sarge (May 7, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I have this one and like the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Robot or human?


Being adjustable, it is certainly different from the rest of the pack.


----------



## rc4u (May 8, 2020)

i also take a sharpie and coat angle so when im sharpening i can use my little scope to check the edge and check angle..  https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41WYi5pZhfL._AC_.jpg  you will see how good or bad edge looks.. most times a smooth sharp edge will not seem as sharp as a jagged edge as it rips thru better.


----------



## kevin james (May 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I think that Presto may be the winner!


----------



## Gwanger (May 22, 2020)

I bought myself some good knives and didn't want to use a belt sander and wear my good knives away so I bought a Brod and taylor sharpener, Wont wear knives away and when sharp most times you just need to re align the edge best move I have made.


----------



## phoenix rising (May 23, 2020)

A grinder with a 60-80 grit flap wheel and a buffing wheel on the other side works for more than a few butcher shops.  So, a cheap grinder from a buy and sell site, with a flap wheel of the correct diameter, and you can buy a buffing wheel and use buffing compound, or you can make one from MDF and using a buffing or polishing compound.


----------



## Gwanger (May 23, 2020)

Brod and taylor, your best bet for keeping your knives razor sharp without putting them on harmful abrasives that wear away your knives


----------



## Inscrutable (May 23, 2020)

I got a Chefs Choice 4643 ... inexpensive but seems to be working well


----------

